# BlueVM sold / change of ownership? (UPDATE 5/14: Now owned by ChicagoVPS)



## MannDude (Apr 23, 2015)

*UPDATE: Sold to ChicagoVPS ( ). Customers still not informed.*



Skimming LET as I still do, I came across this BlueVM thread and noticed an update stating their administration has changed.

Is Justin still in charge? After years of speculation are we going to finally see a CVPS operated BlueVM? @CVPS_Chris ? Haha. 

Hopefully things take a turn for better regardless who is at the helm now.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 23, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Skimming LET as I still do, I came across this BlueVM thread and noticed an update stating their administration has changed.
> 
> Is Justin still in charge?


Unlikely.

Feathur has had no commits in over 8 months: https://github.com/BlueVM/Feathur

It's possible it went back to closed source but I doubt it. It all makes sense if you think about it. That fake review hit LET about how BlueVM is the 2nd coming of Christ, Justin claimed he was back to show the market how a company is really run and then....he was gone very soon after. I figure the LEB admins told them they weren't getting frontpage access until they addressed their outstanding complaints/etc and that it was simply too much work to do.

There hasn't been a frontpage BlueVM offer since October & Justin was last active in March but hasen't posted since February 20th. The February posts are still his since they're talking about development/PHP.

Bets are Jake is Biloh and that this is just the official buy out by CVPS after so much tinfoiling over it.

But hey, if it's true and Chris can invest what's needed and clean up the brand? more power to him, it's going to be a fustercluck to say the least. I'm all for happy customers, no matter the brand.

EDIT - Fixed some grammar, etc.

Francisco


----------



## sleddog (Apr 23, 2015)

They've been near death for months. Even with new owners it'll be a long struggle to regain any user confidence. Maybe a rebranding is in order: GreenVM perhaps? Oh, wait now...


----------



## drmike (Apr 23, 2015)

Well this day, I've long waited for.  It wasn't supposed to be until like June of 2016 though with NDAs and other claims I can't prove / don't have paper to support it.   Johnston must have ran like the wind.   Not the first time his work ethic and focus on the brand petered out.

I find it funny the name on that support person in the screencap:

Jake

I swear I've dinged a Jake or two in that direction:



I had some nasty words then to say who Jake probably was - the suspect lineup:



> 1. Kevin/Adam LONG GONE FROM CC.
> 
> 2. Chris of Chicagofollies
> 
> ...


Time to go dig up my BlueVM posts, it's official, it's a holiday.  Poor new folks cleaning up that mess.  Hazard pay needs paid.

We know who owns it.  Long been said and all the denial in the world was just inevitable delay. OR predictable where unsustainable brands with bad financial models are going to fail to - fail to pay their upstream resulting in some heated give us customers and released of your debts.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 23, 2015)

drmike said:


> Well this day, I've long waited for.  It wasn't supposed to be until like June of 2016 though with NDAs and other claims I can't prove / don't have paper to support it.   Johnston must have ran like the wind.   Not the first time his work ethic and focus on the brand petered out.
> 
> I find it funny the name on that support person in the screencap:
> 
> ...


The "Jake" you are referring to was from CC's network.

He was browsing the site via a CC IP. Then again, one could argue that CC has many end-users and it could just be a coincidence that someone was using their IP space as a VPN or something. Possible.

As far as this BlueVM Jake... it's a very common generic name. That 'Jake' could really be an outsourced worker they just give an Americanized name to.


----------



## Munzy (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello,

Thanks for asking. There will be an announcement coming soon.

---------------
Jake L
Support Tech

I'm not very happy right now....


----------



## drmike (Apr 23, 2015)

MannDude said:


> The "Jake" you are referring to was from CC's network.
> 
> As far as this BlueVM Jake... it's a very common generic name. That 'Jake' could really be an outsourced worker they just give an Americanized name to.


Oh believe me, Jake was always an alias over there.  Jake is the typical suspects in this instance.

Problem is over there, you have small providers doing tickets at the bigger shops.  Young folks with small hosting companies that can't pay their own bills busting out support and such at CVPS and CC.   I am not kicking folks names this go round. But yeah, going on now I'd say and probably know of.



Munzy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for asking. There will be an announcement coming soon.
> 
> ...


Long time coming Mr. Mun   Sorry to say, I told folks so  a long time ago.   Revisionists aren't rewriting history on this one.

I wish the best to all involved in cleaning up and dealing with BlueVM mess.   Those systems have to be horrid... The Xen nested for maximizing profit... Billing which is boiled books.. Tickets as mountains.  That should be ample punishment for all involved.   No need for me to swing and ding folks this time.  Good enough saying I told you all so 

I wonder how they are going to migrate away from Feathur?  Anyone wrote a Feathur-to-SolusVM migration tool?


----------



## Francisco (Apr 23, 2015)

drmike said:


> I wonder how they are going to migrate away from Feathur?  Anyone wrote a Feathur-to-SolusVM migration tool?


Maybe they'll take Feathur closed source, fix whatever outstanding things it doesn't handle for them, and keep using it? Joepie claimed that the code, while very messy, is secure.

If Chris is involved, i'm sure he'd love to have his own inhouse panel for all of his brands.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Apr 23, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Maybe they'll take Feathur closed source, fix whatever outstanding things it doesn't handle for them, and keep using it? Joepie claimed that the code, while very messy, is secure.
> 
> 
> If Chris is involved, i'm sure he'd love to have his own inhouse panel for all of his brands.
> ...


Panels aren't kids play.  That said Feathur derived itself from other prior work Johnston had done.  Other folks contributed to the code also.

I'd hate to see them go hard drop customers due to Feathur and say new VPS needs to be created and all that fun.  Customers will lose it over that sort of stuff.

Can't beat the licensing price for Feathur.  But no support and no active dev it seems, so risky.


----------



## Munzy (Apr 23, 2015)

Pony, hold me.....


----------



## drmike (Apr 23, 2015)

Word is Feathur has a bunch of provisioning problems.  Auto terminations don't work and require manual termination... With lazy admin that means containers online for eons that shouldn't be.

Also a bug in Feathur where canceled or terminated VPS instances would become active again due to bugs in the code.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 23, 2015)

drmike said:


> Also a bug in Feathur where canceled or terminated VPS instances would become active again due to bugs in the code.


...Wat

Francisco


----------



## Robert (Apr 23, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Maybe they'll take Feathur closed source, fix whatever outstanding things it doesn't handle for them, and keep using it? Joepie claimed that the code, while very messy, is secure.
> 
> 
> If Chris is involved, i'm sure he'd love to have his own inhouse panel for all of his brands.
> ...


He is out to make some cash.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 24, 2015)

A pair of Low End Acquisitions have taught me a few things about how not to run a business in the past 24 hours:

1. even low end customers expect a working service and replies to their tickets (BlueVM)

2. engaging in VAT Tax fraud and getting caught filing completely false FraudRecord reports is apparently not the right way to build a public cloud business (this acquisition)



Robert said:


> He is out to make some cash.


If that was true he never would have given up the lucrative Kohl's stock boy career to become a Low End CEO


----------



## Munzy (Apr 24, 2015)

Robert said:


> He is out to make some cash.



Who the fuck let you back on here.....? @MannDude I demand answers as to why you let a known hacker back on this forum. He put countless companies in jeopardy with his bull shit.


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Apr 24, 2015)

Anyone have the latest updates for the BlueVM as they seems inactive for sometime.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 24, 2015)

NetDepot-KH said:


> Anyone have the latest updates for the BlueVM as they seems inactive for sometime.


They've been bought out/taken over and the new owner is unknown (likely incredibly busy doing mop up work).

They said to expect something soon and given they've been open about it so far, I don't see why they'd lie.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Apr 24, 2015)

Munzy said:


> Who the fuck let you back on here.....? @MannDude I demand answers as to why you let a known hacker back on this forum. He put countless companies in jeopardy with his bull shit.


He was banned for over a year. Unlike others he didn't attempt to bypass the ban with fake and phoney accounts. He DM'ed me on Twitter and requested an unbanning, and like the nice and forgiving person that I can be allowed a second chance.

His past isn't forgotten, nor has his history on vpsBoard been scrubbed.

I am able to give people second chances. Third chances don't happen though.


----------



## drmike (Apr 24, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> 2. engaging in VAT Tax fraud and getting caught filing completely false FraudRecord reports is apparently not the right way to build a public cloud business (this acquisition)


Deviating from the topic of the thread, but the FraudRecord false reports and VAT Tax stuff I'd like more info on.



MannDude said:


> I am able to give people second chances. Third chances don't happen though.


I have no current love for Clarke like the next sensible person who lived through his dramas.

As far as what Clarke did, I think that involved a known exploit involving one big well known provider.  He didn't write the exploit.  He just did the youthful thing of testing if it worked.  As I recall there was some collateral damage that ensued. Bad boy, perhaps someone should have lawyered up and forced him to pay for damages inflicted / time? That would have happened if charges were pressed.  A settlement would have happened to avoid legal action.

Wasn't it a SolusVM exploit?  Perhaps our public cannon should be turned in that direction?  When other products blow up and are shown to be of crappy workmanship and lacking common protections lawsuits happen.  

Unsure why SolusVM always gets a free ride considering it's multiple time failings.  I bet it's because providers - most of them out there can't survive without Solus, even though it's a damn biohazard software still.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Apr 24, 2015)

If it was actually just 'testing it', he would've stopped at one provider, and not gone on to try and exploit others as well.


----------



## Amitz (Apr 24, 2015)

Robert Clarke is more full of shit than others who are banned here on a permanent basis.


----------



## Munzy (Apr 24, 2015)

MannDude said:


> He was banned for over a year. Unlike others he didn't attempt to bypass the ban with fake and phoney accounts. He DM'ed me on Twitter and requested an unbanning, and like the nice and forgiving person that I can be allowed a second chance.
> 
> His past isn't forgotten, nor has his history on vpsBoard been scrubbed.
> 
> I am able to give people second chances. Third chances don't happen though.


I can only say I'm disappointed in your decision.


----------



## drmike (Apr 24, 2015)

Amitz said:


> Robert Clarke is more full of shit than others who are banned here on a permanent basis.


Not many that come to mind as being banned - other than Curtis G ... and Jonny GVH... was mwiscool thrown in that too?  Hard beating that group, but each is a different sort of issue.


----------



## drmike (Apr 24, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> If it was actually just 'testing it', he would've stopped at one provider, and not gone on to try and exploit others as well.



Anyone recall who else he tried exploiting the the TL;DR mess / loss the exploit he tried caused?  Just so those not fresh of mind get refreshed and those unaware until now know.


----------



## drmike (Apr 24, 2015)

It has been nearly 2 years since the Ramnode + Solus exploit.  June 2013... No wonder why the matter seems so foggy in my brain.

http://lowendbox.com/blog/a-days-recap-solusvm-exploit-released-ramnode-downtime/

Skimming we see Clarke was finger pointed as the bad guy.  I think @Nick_A matched the IP in logs - I mean expecting they weren't spoofed or anything...  I have no clue there.

Solus had to patch another self inflicted bug.

Providers rightly hard reacted - offlined panels.

But I don't recall others that were exploited--- not saying folks weren't...

And I see BuyVM had someone try the exploit against them which is funny since no Solus in that shop.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Apr 24, 2015)

drmike said:


> Anyone recall who else he tried exploiting the the TL;DR mess / loss the exploit he tried caused?  Just so those not fresh of mind get refreshed and those unaware until now know.


Yeah, he tried it on us.  Positive IP match from his prior logins as a client.  Fabozzi confirmed the same IP trying to pull the exploit on CVPS as well.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 24, 2015)

Back to the speculation on who the f*cktard was who was dumb enough to buy this festering pile of sh*t...

BlueVM Communications LLC finally filed their periodic report on January 1st and changed their official office address from Colorado to Maryland.

https://www.sos.state.co.us/biz/BusinessEntityHistory.do?quitButtonDestination=BusinessEntityDetail&pi1=1&nameTyp=ENT&entityId2=20121292591&srchTyp=ENTITY&masterFileId=20121292591

Feathur LLC's corporate status has been delinquent since March 1st:

https://www.sos.state.co.us/biz/BusinessEntityHistory.do?quitButtonDestination=BusinessEntityDetail&pi1=1&nameTyp=ENT&entityId2=20131598909&srchTyp=ENTITY&masterFileId=20131598909

It's important to remember that BlueVM and Feathur are separate companies: i.e. BlueVM doesn't own the IP rights to Feathur


----------



## jarland (Apr 24, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Back to the speculation on who the f*cktard was who was dumb enough to buy this festering pile of sh*t...
> 
> BlueVM Communications LLC finally filed their periodic report on January 1st and changed their official office address from Colorado to Maryland.
> 
> ...


The address doesn't seem to imply much as it matches the Org/POC with ARIN for Justin late last year: http://whois.arin.net/rest/org/JJ-29/pft

Unless of course the address matches someone new and they're just keeping the old name. Address is clearly residential though.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Apr 25, 2015)

Munzy said:


> Who the fuck let you back on here.....? @MannDude I demand answers as to why you let a known hacker back on this forum. He put countless companies in jeopardy with his bull shit.


I'm curious, what did he do?


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 25, 2015)

jarland said:


> The address doesn't seem to imply much as it matches the Org/POC with ARIN for Justin late last year: http://whois.arin.net/rest/org/JJ-29/pft
> 
> Unless of course the address matches someone new and they're just keeping the old name. Address is clearly residential though.


The genration9 gmail address on that POC brings back memories of when he was calling himself Nicholas Johnston and in a partnership with Yomura Ltd (the parent of Delimiter): co-developing a billing panel called Apenex and running a low end provider called SitePenguin until (he claimed) Yomura screwed him on both ventures

old drama threads:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/23109/#Comment_23109

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=958188

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=970402


----------



## MannDude (Apr 25, 2015)

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> I'm curious, what did he do?


https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=site:vpsboard.com+robert+clarke

As for the others, lets try to keep this on topic. Feel free to express unrelated concerns in a different thread.


----------



## drmike (Apr 25, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> BlueVM Communications LLC finally filed their periodic report on January 1st and changed their official office address from Colorado to Maryland.
> 
> https://www.sos.state.co.us/biz/BusinessEntityHistory.do?quitButtonDestination=BusinessEntityDetail&pi1=1&nameTyp=ENT&entityId2=20121292591&srchTyp=ENTITY&masterFileId=20121292591



11977 Halcrow Ln, Waldorf, MD... Oh where art thou?

Over here:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:mTjrRSc8VIIJ:myip.ms/inceststories.club+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

*(careful the forum soft/browser may dress the above to look nice and innocent, topical of that end site isn't cool)*

Which references this at ARIN:

Ref: http://whois.arin.net/rest/org/JJ-29

*(safe link matching Justin to the address via ARIN)*

Now if you go to site above without peeking in Googles cached stash, you will note, Justin's info has been scoured and the IP / range is now labeled as just ColoCrossing:

http://myip.ms/info/whois/192.3.136.7/k/127107502/website/inceststories.club

*(careful the forum soft**/browser may **dress the above to look nice and innocent, topical of that end site isn't cool)*

Popular website someone has there.  Especially popular in Bangladesh.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 25, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> The genration9 gmail address on that POC brings back memories of when he was calling himself Nicholas Johnston and in a partnership with Yomura Ltd (the parent of Delimiter): co-developing a billing panel called Apenex and running a low end provider called SitePenguin until (he claimed) Yomura screwed him on both ventures
> 
> old drama threads:
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAH oh holy balls I remember that fustercluck back in the day.

I keep forgetting that's Justin.

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 25, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> It's important to remember that BlueVM and Feathur are separate companies: i.e. BlueVM doesn't own the IP rights to Feathur


...and on that note, a message from BlueVM support posted tonight on LET: bye bye Feathur.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1097782/blue.png


----------



## Francisco (Apr 25, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> ...and on that note, a message from BlueVM support posted tonight on LET: bye bye Feathur.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1097782/blue.png


Well, that more or less confirmed that Justin isn't part of any of the brands anymore.

I feel really bad for their dev team to have to try to convert the DB to whatever system they want to move to.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Apr 26, 2015)

It's Solus. What else do all these shops run.  That's where BlueVM customers formerly stricken by Feathur are going.

Unsure how they are going to pull that off though.   Containers should be standard and all, but will have to somehow setup each account in Solus and get Solus grabbing the right container.   Doesn't sound like a non technical, administrative task to be accomplished in 15 minutes.

As I pointed out prior on the BlueVM site - the ownership / staff page was always a signal of things at BlueVM.

*March 30, 2014* = staff/ownership on this page https://web.archive.org/web/20140330181046/https://www.bluevm.com/about.php

 

*July 1, 2014* = staff / ownership all purged --> https://web.archive.org/web/20140701111550/https://www.bluevm.com/about.php

 

Somewhere in vpsB is a thread where Justin and I slapped about that page and he neartime injected his details again.  But as of July 1, 2014, all humans were scraped clean from that page.  Some of us noticed back then, but beating the inevitably dead dog wasn't really fun.

 

TL;DR = Justin long ago sold BlueVM.  2013. To the usual suspects.  He was lingering as person in charge to get his payout monthly. He has since migrated to Maryland for a real job.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 27, 2015)

> It's Solus. What else do all these shops run. That's where BlueVM customers formerly stricken by Feathur are going.


Honestly, given how many VPS nodes CC/CVPS has you'd think they'd just hit up Virtualizor for a deep volume discount. Between them all they must easily have 300+ VPS nodes for the direct brands alone.

I'm pretty sure Chris is still uneasy about any sort of end-user SolusVM access given how badly he got screwed twice now. The ModuleGarden WHMCS module exists but.... yeah. I think that's what he's using right now so if anything he'll probably use it for BlueVM.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Apr 27, 2015)

ModuleGarden modules... Bahaha, that's worse than Solus on problems.   Won't catch me recommending their stuff to others.  Already have seen their mess making elsewhere.

CVPS being on with Solus is funny considering that long-term spat of non-pay on licenses.   That spat it appears they remedied somehow.

In fairness after being dinged multiple times due to Solus, he has to be crazy sticking with Solus.  Real lucky they weren't dinged a third time during unlicensed phase which went on a very long time.

Virtualizor does have that NOC licensing. Mere 10 servers to qualify:

http://www.virtualizor.com/NOCs


----------



## mitgib (Apr 27, 2015)

drmike said:


> Virtualizor does have that NOC licensing. Mere 10 servers to qualify:
> 
> http://www.virtualizor.com/NOCs


Dealing with Softaculous support makes a person appreciate SolusVM support


----------



## KMyers (May 2, 2015)

Has anyone seen anything new about this change?


----------



## Munzy (May 2, 2015)

Nope, and I am a customer.


----------



## souen (May 2, 2015)

Only assurances from a former employee who still keeps in touch with management that change is coming.


----------



## MannDude (May 12, 2015)

So what is the update?


----------



## drmike (May 13, 2015)

Update is CVPS is trying to get things together.  I mean based on prior attempts with rolled in companies and their own high workload, what do you think it is like for workers over there?  Human pressure cooker....

Other update from over there is that shared hosting has been offline for a good bit now.


----------



## DomainBop (May 13, 2015)

drmike said:


> Update is CVPS is trying to get things together.  I mean based on prior attempts with rolled in companies and their own high workload, what do you think it is like for workers over there?  Human pressure cooker....


Well, shit, they better hurry and get things together.  Their days of scamming buyers by gaming PayPal's intangible items policy end on July 1st when PayPal rolls out its policy changes. .


----------



## MannDude (May 13, 2015)

drmike said:


> Update is CVPS is trying to get things together.  I mean based on prior attempts with rolled in companies and their own high workload, what do you think it is like for workers over there?  Human pressure cooker....
> 
> Other update from over there is that shared hosting has been offline for a good bit now.


Source?


----------



## imperio (May 13, 2015)

If you pay bluevm invoice via bitcoin/bitpay you will see New Wave Netconnect LLC and [email protected] as the merchant.


----------



## Francisco (May 14, 2015)

imperio said:


> If you pay bluevm invoice via bitcoin/bitpay you will see New Wave Netconnect LLC and [email protected] as the merchant.
> 
> *SNIP*


The guy must love a challenge.

Best of luck to them, he has a real effort ahead of him if he's trying to automate the feathur migration.

Maybe some day he'll explain what happened with Justin.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (May 14, 2015)

imperio said:


> If you pay bluevm invoice via bitcoin/bitpay you will see New Wave Netconnect LLC and [email protected] as the merchant.



For how long has this been true?


----------



## joepie91 (May 14, 2015)

imperio said:


> If you pay bluevm invoice via bitcoin/bitpay you will see New Wave Netconnect LLC and [email protected] as the merchant.


Changing the payment details before informing the clients. Sounds like good old ColoCrossing.


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> Changing the payment details before informing the clients. Sounds like good old ColoCrossing.


Go ahead toss confetti in the air  and have an 'I told you so party'.

Someone go back and find out how very long ago I said who the owner of this brand was...  Go ahead it has been years.   Now it's just Justin is totally gone. 

Nice to see the Bitcoin clean now and not Justin siphoning to his own.. ho hum...


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Maybe some day he'll explain what happened with Justin.


I already pieced that together - look at the domain registration we churned up in Maryland.  That's Justin's new romping grounds.   He got a 'real' job.


----------



## DomainBop (May 14, 2015)

drmike said:


> Nice to see the Bitcoin clean now


Clean depends on how you look at it.  I see a New York State business New Wave Net Connect LLC that is violating NY State law by not collecting sales tax on sales it makes to NY State residents on its BlueVM.com website (services like webhosting are subject to sales tax in NY State)..  I'd call that very dirty not clean....I'd also call it very stupid.


----------



## MannDude (May 14, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Clean depends on how you look at it.  I see a New York State business New Wave Net Connect LLC that is violating NY State law by not collecting sales tax on sales it makes to NY State residents on its BlueVM.com website (services like webhosting are subject to sales tax in NY State)..  I'd call that very dirty not clean....I'd also call it very stupid.


For your/their reference: https://blockchain.info/address/1BLUEVMkv7L4oEvMpqhj42APXZzUBt8SXB

A significant amount of transactions really, both incoming and outgoing.


----------



## MattKC (May 14, 2015)

Because he did such a good job turning around 123systems. Didn't take long for Jon to yank it over to cc (yes, I know there's really no difference here) to try and salvage what was left after yet another failed Fabozzi turnaround.


----------



## Neo (May 14, 2015)

25BTC is a huge ammount, i guess he is using one Bitcoin address for everything?


----------



## Francisco (May 14, 2015)

Neo said:


> 25BTC is a huge ammount, i guess he is using one Bitcoin address for everything?


It was his personal since it wasn't being run by bitpay/etc. If the tinfoilers are right and CVPS owned the brand for a long time prior to this, then he was likely taking the payments under the table and Chris is now out $10,000 - $15,000 ontop of what he's having to now invest to try to fix the brand.

He should've just been a janitor if he liked cleaning up after peoples messes so much. Make more than BlueVM probably is.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Clean depends on how you look at it.  I see a New York State business New Wave Net Connect LLC that is violating NY State law by not collecting sales tax on sales it makes to NY State residents on its BlueVM.com website (services like webhosting are subject to sales tax in NY State)..  I'd call that very dirty not clean....I'd also call it very stupid.


What is the official NY tax collection policy?  Could it be possibly that they are cutting taxes back side without billing customers?


----------



## DomainBop (May 15, 2015)

drmike said:


> What is the official NY tax collection policy?  Could it be possibly that they are cutting taxes back side without billing customers?


If you're a NY based online merchant with customers in multiple jurisdictions in NY State, then NY State's official tax collection policy qualifies as torture under the _United Nations Convention against Torture and Other Cruel, Inhuman or Degrading Treatment or Punishment._   Every county, and many cities, in the state has a different sales tax rate (see http://www8.tax.ny.gov/JRLA/jrlaStart) which makes filing returns a joy because the taxes you pay the state are based on the jurisdiction of the customer .

If you're selling taxable goods or services you need to collect the taxes directly from the customer.


----------



## MannDude (May 18, 2015)

@CVPS_Chris : any update or official announcement planned? I've not received anything from BlueVM regarding this.

Is this one of those 'hope people stop talking and forget about it' things?


----------



## MannDude (May 20, 2015)

@CVPS_Chris, any update? When can customers expect notification of change of ownership?


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (May 20, 2015)

drmike said:


> I already pieced that together - look at the domain registration we churned up in Maryland.  That's Justin's new romping grounds.   He got a 'real' job.


I assume the Feathur Control Panel project is dissolving too then? Anyone hear from Justin lately?


----------



## DomainBop (May 20, 2015)

@ #winning: fix the registrant and address on the domain's WHOIS, they're invalid.

BlueVM Communications LLC was voluntarily dissolved yesterday which makes 'BlueVM' the company officially dead (search for  'bluevm' http://www.sos.state.co.us/biz/BusinessEntityCriteriaExt.do?resetTransTyp=Y )


----------



## drmike (May 20, 2015)




----------



## joepie91 (May 21, 2015)

QuadraNet_Adam said:


> I assume the Feathur Control Panel project is dissolving too then? Anyone hear from Justin lately?


Seems the project disappeared from GitHub.

EDIT: Here is what I think is the most recent fork - it had a number of pull requests accepted into the main Feathur repository.

EDIT2: And somebody seems to have forked it.

EDIT3: And a seemingly dead rewrite using Yii.


----------



## Francisco (May 21, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> Seems the project disappeared from GitHub.
> 
> EDIT: Here is what I think is the most recent fork - it had a number of pull requests accepted into the main Feathur repository.
> 
> ...


Maybe someone will finally merge the license change pull that also removed the license checks 

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (May 21, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Maybe someone will finally merge the license change pull that also removed the license checks
> 
> 
> Francisco


You mean the nulled SolusVM licenses that ChicagoVPS / 123Systems were using?


----------



## Francisco (May 21, 2015)

MannDude said:


> You mean the nulled SolusVM licenses that ChicagoVPS / 123Systems were using?


Not touching that with a 10' poll.

There was a commit from someone in #frantech that removed all the license checks/nags from the source since it was licensed under the AGPL.

It was pretty damn troll but the guy removed the pull request it seems.

Francisco


----------



## Rallias (May 21, 2015)

drmike said:


>


I learned of the merger before the latter date on that stone.



Francisco said:


> Not touching that with a 10' poll.
> 
> 
> There was a commit from someone in #frantech that removed all the license checks/nags from the source since it was licensed under the AGPL.
> ...


https://github.com/rallias/Feathur/blob/develop/feathur/cron.php#L127

Also, I remember a phone call when the referred to commit was made.



MannDude said:


> You mean the nulled SolusVM licenses that ChicagoVPS / 123Systems were using?


Did that ever get cleaned up? (also, that was a fake-authserver null, not a code patch)


----------



## Francisco (May 21, 2015)

So then the million dollar question is, the skype log that you posted.

Legit or still fake?

Francisco


----------



## Rallias (May 21, 2015)

Francisco said:


> So then the million dollar question is, the skype log that you posted.
> 
> 
> Legit or still fake?
> ...


Fabozzi promised to settle his debts for the claim of falsification.


----------



## Francisco (May 21, 2015)

Rallias said:


> Fabozzi promised to settle his debts for the claim of falsification.


Given that reply, he needs to take some points from the Lanisters.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (May 23, 2015)

Has anyone seen @CVPS_Chris lately? Curious when customers can expect an announcement.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 23, 2015)

He tends to hide from issues that put him into a corner he can't BS his way out of.


----------



## SeriesN (May 23, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Given that reply, he needs to take some points from the Lanisters.
> 
> 
> Francisco


A Lannister always pays his debt. But what if you are tyrion?


----------



## MannDude (Jun 1, 2015)

Still no official announcement? Wowza. @CVPS_Chris, can you please comment?


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 1, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Still no official announcement? Wowza. @CVPS_Chris, can you please comment?


He did comment on the last LET CVPS offer...almost the exact same comment he made after previous acquisitions: someone says "shouldn't you fix company x before posting new offers" and Chris replies "I need to post this offer because I'm really desperate for cash"

LET user: _"WoW all issues with BlueVM solved? Oh, sorry you need to earn money before you'll even consider anything."_

Chris replies:_ "@ user, why should ChicagoVPS not be allowed to continue its regular operation?"_

yesterday , #winning gave a lengthy reply:

_"first off ChicagoVPS should NEVER be grouped together with another company as its just simply not ran the same way and is completly different. Most companies sell for the same reason and that reason is its in distress. BlueVM clients are lucky to have someone like CVPS step in and try to clean it up._

_You also dont have any idea what needs to be done to BlueVM. The first process is moving to Solus off of feathur. The sole reason BlueVM has issues is mostly because of Feathur. This process should be done in the next week ( we have been working on this for 3 weeks now and almost completed)._

_If you have any real facts that you wish to share instead of a lopsided opinion, then you may share."_

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/53910/chicagovps-double-the-ram-event#latest


----------



## MannDude (Jun 1, 2015)

So they're moving the customers off of Feathur, to Solus, even though CVPS "does not use" Solus themselves? (they do, although for free and illegally for quite some time)

Interesting.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 1, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> The sole reason BlueVM has issues is mostly because of Feathur. This process should be done in the next week ( we have been working on this for 3 weeks now and almost completed).


 You know you've written a shitty panel when people feel it's the cancer killing your brand. I get it, converting from Solus->Featur initially was a bit bumpy but Feathur has been available since 2013 so that's no excuse for things being so broken.



MannDude said:


> So they're moving the customers off of Feathur, to Solus, even though CVPS "does not use" Solus themselves? (they do, although for free and illegally for quite some time)
> 
> Interesting.


Honestly, Chris should've just offered KuJoe $25k for his platform or something and he gets included in any bug fixes, etc. He made a statement that he had over 500 active nodes so you're talking at *least* $5000/month if he's paying SolusVM. Maybe he isn't, but at some point Solus will release a 'license checker' and then things get ugly very quickly.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jun 2, 2015)

Just remember a stubborn buffalo told you BlueVM = CVPS a very long time before public confession happened.

I think CVPS cleaned up problems with Solus licensing.  Problems would have been based on being pissed at Solus for multiple security gapes that got their database dumped at least twice.  Certainly has to spending thousands per month on licenses.  $2k on the floor and ceiling would be meh $3600~ I think I calc'd a while back.  So unless they threw up growth, meh - I don't see growth there at this time in history.   Educated guess.

I guess Feathur is a dead remnant of a bird now.  #DEATHPOOLIT


----------



## AnthonySmith (Jun 2, 2015)

so... goodhosting.co is next then?


----------



## MannDude (Jun 13, 2015)

I've not forgotten.

@CVPS_Chris , why have you not informed the bluevm customers yet? I still haven't received an email regarding the change of ownership. Do you plan on telling the customers?


----------



## drmike (Jun 13, 2015)

I saw ChicagoVPS Google ads earlier today.  They are pushing an ad for Cheap VPS @ $4.95 a month... really not good targeting and that is going to bleed them.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 16, 2015)

Have customers been informed of any of this yet? I still haven't received an email myself. Anyone else?


----------



## telephone (Jun 16, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Have customers been informed of any of this yet? I still haven't received an email myself. Anyone else?


Who'd want to advertise that they can't keep nodes online and have no support? We'll get an announcement once everything is 99%, and CVPS will claim it only took 1 day after their takeover to fix everything  .

Chris will walk on water, as he sends a declaration upon stone tablet that BlueVM was dead, but now it has risen. A miracle that only took 3 days.


----------



## MarkTurner (Jun 20, 2015)

How's this settling down now? Are servers coming back online and customer tickets being handled?


----------



## MannDude (Jun 20, 2015)

Have customers been informed of any of this yet? I still haven't received an email ....


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 20, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Have customers been informed of any of this yet? I still haven't received an email ....


The domain WHOIS hasn't even been changed yet and the website (and the terms of service) still says "BlueVM Communications LLC" (a company that was dissolved by the Colorado SOS and no longer exists).  LowEndProfessionalism at its best...


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 20, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> The domain WHOIS hasn't even been changed yet and the website (and the terms of service) still says "BlueVM Communications LLC" (a company that was dissolved by the Colorado SOS and no longer exists).  LowEndProfessionalism at its best...


Just to add to that: the LLC was dissolved on May 19, 2015 so the terms of service and any contracts that have been entered into after that date are null and void since the other party stated on the terms of service contract didn't exist at the time the contracts were entered into.

Its a guaranteed win for any customer who signed up after that date or made any payment after that date (even a renewal payment) if they file a PayPal dispute or a chargeback with their credit card company and point out that the TOS and contract is invalid.


----------



## Munzy (Jun 20, 2015)

Tickets are not being answered.


----------



## telephone (Jun 20, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> The domain WHOIS hasn't even been changed yet and the website (and the terms of service) still says "BlueVM Communications LLC" (a company that was dissolved by the Colorado SOS and no longer exists).  LowEndProfessionalism at its best...


UGVPS v2.


----------



## drmike (Jun 21, 2015)

Munzy said:


> Tickets are not being answered.


I love the ticket hockey and I am 100000% in agreement with what you are asking for in there.

Long time ago the good doctor said what was up in BluVM land.  Johnston said otherwise in forums to protect his own paycheck / pay out.  Shame guys didn't trust me on the info.

Has anyone seen Justin lately? Let's hope he found a career offline.  He comes back to hosting he's going to be the quickest fail co. ever.  I guarantee this.


----------



## Munzy (Jun 21, 2015)

If anything, this proves that at least Johnston was taking care and steering the ship clear of obstacles. Unlike the new owner. Also from my recollection Johnston also gave refunds for various reasons.

From the talks I have had around the community evidently most of the statements made by a few people on here are very much false, and just said to stir the drama pot and have no basis.



drmike said:


> I love the ticket hockey and I am 100000% in agreement with what you are asking for in there.
> 
> Long time ago the good doctor said what was up in BluVM land.  Johnston said otherwise in forums to protect his own paycheck / pay out.  Shame guys didn't trust me on the info.
> 
> Has anyone seen Justin lately? Let's hope he found a career offline.  He comes back to hosting he's going to be the quickest fail co. ever.  I guarantee this.


----------



## drmike (Jun 21, 2015)

Munzy said:


> If anything, this proves that at least Johnston was taking care and steering the ship clear of obstacles. Unlike the new owner. Also from my recollection Johnston also gave refunds for various reasons.
> 
> From the talks I have had around the community evidently most of the statements made by a few people on here are very much false, and just said to stir the drama pot and have no basis.


Johnston was taking steps to loosely support customers.  Probably early 2013 and prior it was better when his long time guy was there (who I thought actually owned the place).

But 2013 onward it has been very bad and support has been spotty at best.  Been really bad over the past year.  Correlation with this time range and the shuffling of the brand to new owner.

What irks me isn't that the normal NO CLUE everyday buyers who don't read the forums and are unaware get burnt and some inevitably lose their data along with cash invested.

Like many of these deals CC/CVPS is after their web sites and the good search placement they have.  Cause that brings blind buyers in daily who just buy.  It's cash machine on autopilot no matter how crappy the services are.


----------



## Munzy (Jun 22, 2015)

drmike said:


> Johnston was taking steps to loosely support customers.  Probably early 2013 and prior it was better when his long time guy was there (who I thought actually owned the place).
> 
> But 2013 onward it has been very bad and support has been spotty at best.  Been really bad over the past year.  Correlation with this time range and the shuffling of the brand to new owner.
> 
> ...


Loosely? Were you ever a customer of them? He supported tons of clients, generally the way to do it was to ask nicely on IRC. Usually got things done promptly.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 22, 2015)

Fab's must be reading here,  the BlueVM.com WHOIS was updated the day after it was mentioned here.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 22, 2015)

@CVPS_Chris, can you please let us know when you plan to announce to BlueVM customers that the company has been sold or that the owner has changed? Is there any intention of doing that?


----------



## KMyers (Jun 22, 2015)

MannDude said:


> @CVPS_Chris, can you please let us know when you plan to announce to BlueVM customers that the company has been sold or that the owner has changed? Is there any intention of doing that?


He clearly has no intentions of doing anything of the sort, you have been asking daily with no response yet it is clear that someone at CHVPS is keeping an eye on this thread. I honestly see no need to keep it a secret any longer unless they have some more dirt that they are not ready to air out.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 22, 2015)

It just bothers me that there is an entire portion of their customer base who has _no clue_ what is going on because they probably do not read vpsBoard or LowEndTalk, and even if they do, their English skills are probably not good enough to read a long-ass thread like this on a whim. Probably just going to look for a VPS offer.


----------



## drmike (Jun 23, 2015)

Munzy said:


> Loosely? Were you ever a customer of them? He supported tons of clients, generally the way to do it was to ask nicely on IRC. Usually got things done promptly.


Sadly I must confess.  I actually tried their services back then.

Like most customers who buy hosting, I don't go to IRC for support.  I submit a ticket.  Not mean or nice about problems in such, just the facts and a plea for resolution.  Support certainly was better than appears under this term of CVPS ownership.  Not disputing that whatsoever, as it would be hard to dip to such levels.  My issues with BlueVM then were frequent outages and terrible throughput.



MannDude said:


> It just bothers me that there is an entire portion of their customer base who has _no clue_ what is going on because they probably do not read vpsBoard or LowEndTalk, and even if they do, their English skills are probably not good enough to read a long-ass thread like this on a whim. Probably just going to look for a VPS offer.


This is the story all over town.   One day someone like your aunt buys something from these jokers unknowing trying to buy oh say shared hosting most likely and gets dipped on - service offline, no one home.   There are lots of shops rotating cash like this and nothing happens even though clearly ripping folks off.

It is one thing to have shitty level of service and have blips.  Whole other thing to leave people offline for extended periods of times and be random at best in ticketing.   I could write a script to answer tickets better than the shit these shops dole out on average pretending to be support.

I'll say it again, you buy cheap, these shops then hire cheap, if they hire anyone.   You are at mercy of children and guys that would rather f-off and play games than do work.  Support is volunteer, free VPS crowd,  or Indians probably in bondage.  

Customer now bear some blame though.  No research and the About Us says nothing about the who and what BlueVM is:

https://www.bluevm.com/about.php

*"We strive to maintain fast servers, friendly support and no downtime"*

I strive to be a 7ft tall NBA player.  All the striving and rim reaching isn't going to stretch to make that happen.

At least the WHOIS is out in the OPEN.


```
Domain Name: BLUEVM.COM
Registry Domain ID: 1654902241_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.enom.com
Registrar URL: www.enom.com
Updated Date: 2012-09-29T18:54:58.00Z
Creation Date: 2011-05-07T14:28:00.00Z
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2017-05-07T14:28:00.00Z
Registrar: ENOM, INC.
Registrar IANA ID: 48
Reseller: NAMECHEAP.COM
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited https://www.icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited
Registry Registrant ID: 
Registrant Name: BLUEVM PROJECTS
Registrant Organization: 
Registrant Street: 9697 GARDEN WALK
Registrant City: CLARENCE CENTER
Registrant State/Province: NY
Registrant Postal Code: 14032
Registrant Country: US
Registrant Phone: +1.7164357305
Registrant Phone Ext: 
Registrant Fax: +1.7164069825
Registrant Fax Ext:
Registrant Email: [email protected]
Registry Admin ID: 
Admin Name: BLUEVM PROJECTS
Admin Organization: 
Admin Street: 9697 GARDEN WALK
Admin City: CLARENCE CENTER
Admin State/Province: NY
Admin Postal Code: 14032
Admin Country: US
Admin Phone: +1.7164357305
Admin Phone Ext: 
Admin Fax: +1.7164069825
Admin Fax Ext:
Admin Email: [email protected]
Registry Tech ID: 
Tech Name: BLUEVM PROJECTS
Tech Organization: 
Tech Street: 9697 GARDEN WALK
Tech City: CLARENCE CENTER
Tech State/Province: NY
Tech Postal Code: 14032
Tech Country: US
Tech Phone: +1.7164357305
Tech Phone Ext: 
Tech Fax: +1.7164069825
Tech Fax Ext: 
Tech Email: [email protected]
Name Server: EVA.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM
Name Server: HANK.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM
```


----------



## KMyers (Jun 23, 2015)

MannDude said:


> It just bothers me that there is an entire portion of their customer base who has _no clue_ what is going on because they probably do not read vpsBoard or LowEndTalk, and even if they do, their English skills are probably not good enough to read a long-ass thread like this on a whim. Probably just going to look for a VPS offer.


I agree, especially as there are likely a few customers who left CHVPS on bad terms only to be stuck with them again.


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 24, 2015)

KMyers said:


> I agree, especially as there are likely a few customers who left CHVPS on bad terms only to be stuck with them again.


I'd recommend writing out ChicagoVPS or abbreviating it as CVPS - CHVPS is a different company


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2015)

CVPS has the LEB offer of the day.  Probably fair game and asking for it for @MannDude to probe the BlueVM shituation over there.


----------



## Gary (Jun 26, 2015)

Just got an email about this. I haven't had BlueVM services for a long time, because the performance was abysmal, but now they're part of CVPS I'm glad I got out of there when I did.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 26, 2015)

LOL. Now today they finally announced the sale. @CVPS_Chris thank you for taking five minutes to announce to the customers of BlueVM that they have been acquired.


----------



## telephone (Jun 26, 2015)

> Dear BlueVM Customers,
> 
> I'd like to take the opportunity to thank you, BlueVM loyal supporters, for your continued commitment to giving us a chance to serve you with our services for your hosting needs.
> 
> ...


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2015)

I wonder why today was the special day to finally spring this public after so long...  Hmmmmm...


----------



## MannDude (Jun 26, 2015)

drmike said:


> I wonder why today was the special day to finally spring this public after so long...  Hmmmmm...



:wub:


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 26, 2015)

drmike said:


> CVPS has the LEB offer of the day.  Probably fair game and asking for it for @MannDude to probe the BlueVM shituation over there.





drmike said:


> I wonder why today was the special day to finally spring this public after so long...  Hmmmmm...


I suspect that that is why


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> I suspect that that is why


High five to @joepie91 !!!

Got 'er done.


----------



## zed (Jun 27, 2015)

Kind of amusing how glad everyone is to see BlueVM Feathur show back up on LET. All the really horrible shit service from BlueVM over the past 2-3 years completetly forgotten at the stroke of a nickchange. Welcome back!!


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 27, 2015)

There are always reasons why things happen they way they do, and why I waited to have the "public announcment". Since day one, it was always said that BlueVM was sold.

There were more pressing issues that needed to be resolved before a full announcment was made. I ask that you respect decision that I make, as they are the right ones.


You put me under the spot light consistantly, but only about the negatives. How about you talk about the good? Or would that be too much to ask?

See you in another few months. *signs off*

- Chris


----------



## drmike (Jun 27, 2015)

Good points here are now the customers have in theory a way to contact someone and demand action.  Customers matter.  They enable your lifestyle, pay your bills and are your business.   Notifying these folks late and randomly at best is problematic.  Support and issues recently and going back a long while during which you and your Buffalo pals had control over BlueVM is continuation of more of the same negligence.

Doing deals and providing real services isn't hard.  But you aren't going to do that with a gazillion containers with 2 workers and a band of misfit Indians that work an outlandish number of shops / customers.  More like a worker for every fixed number of containers and more containers where more automation and higher knowledge level of the shop.

These failings are all based around the concept of GREED.  You know not to prior announce to customers because fleeing will happen and income will dip.  You won't free more cash to pay workers and implement right biz processes to deal with things.  Invest not in people and eventually the gravy train will derail.  Either financials are that broken in this model even with oversell or the place is funding personal lives and other interests.

VPS industry has a hyper ADD nature along with having little memory.  You benefit from such, but it won't continue.  Day is coming to either run right or go extinct.  Remember I said this.


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 27, 2015)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Since day one, it was always said that BlueVM was sold.


Do I need to remind you that customers discovered the sale through a change of BitPay billing details? Don't try to spin this into yet another bullshit "we've always been transparent" story.



CVPS_Chris said:


> There were more pressing issues that needed to be resolved before a full announcment was made. I ask that you respect decision that I make, as they are the right ones.


I'm sure, the same excuses as always. Everybody else who isn't ColoCrossing seems to have no issues announcing acquisitions as they happen, so what makes it different for you?

Sorry, but you've used up all your second-chance cards, and I don't believe you. If you had such good reasons for not announcing the acquisition, then _share them_. Until then, I will consider it just yet another dishonest scumbag move in the history of ChicagoVPS and ColoCrossing, like the many before it.

Trust and respect is earned, not demanded.



CVPS_Chris said:


> You put me under the spot light consistantly, but only about the negatives. How about you talk about the good? Or would that be too much to ask?


We can start talking about the positives, when you start running a honest business.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 27, 2015)

CVPS_Chris said:


> There are always reasons why things happen they way they do, and why I waited to have the "public announcment". Since day one, it was always said that BlueVM was sold.
> 
> There were more pressing issues that needed to be resolved before a full announcment was made. I ask that you respect decision that I make, as they are the right ones.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it kind of takes a while to transfer hostress's clients, I get it no problem  We all know what you're doing.  You are rounding up everyone to your customer pool and pretty much using vpsboard and let as a monopoly. No need to hide or play innocent, I think it's rather smart and good capitalism. But, there is a fine line between a corrupt business and running a honest monopoly.

Also, there is absolutely no reason for you to send invoices to clients that have suspended VPSs. It's unprofessional and just makes your company look bad. You need to open a line of communication between the client and the customer to be on good grounds before sending an invoice over. It makes it look very bad from a customer's perspective when getting billed for a service that is not working. WHCMS or not, don't use their 'automated email shit' as an excuse either.

"We can start talking about the positives, when you start running a honest business."

 Cant you see? Their VPS monthly prices have increased so it obviously means they are now being honest... /s


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 29, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> Do I need to remind you that customers discovered the sale through a change of BitPay billing details? Don't try to spin this into yet another bullshit "we've always been transparent" story.


Yet another lie. But it is expected from you and the handful of others that like to bad mouth my brands. It was said in tickets that there was a change, which is hiding nothing.



Dillybob said:


> Yeah, it kind of takes a while to transfer hostress's clients, I get it no problem  We all know what you're doing.  You are rounding up everyone to your customer pool and pretty much using vpsboard and let as a monopoly.


First off hostress is not part of my network, and prefer to be separated by that company. They were hacked this weekend and lost everything.

Second, I dont post offers here.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 29, 2015)

I know nothing I say will be taken as it should be. Everyone here wants to hold onto the past like a high school sweetheart that broke your heart.

Get over it, and move on. I have. I learned from my mistakes and antics in the past and have been running a clean and mature business for quite some time now.


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 29, 2015)

drama. why


----------



## William (Jun 29, 2015)

> How about you talk about the good? Or would that be too much to ask?


What good? The oversold nodes, the oversold network, the oversold everything? I see zero good with any CVPS brand (and yes, i am a customer since over a year now, on multiple brands, which ALL degraded massively since purchase)


----------



## AuroraZero (Jun 29, 2015)

I have just one question for @CVPS_Chris If this company is *NOT* a part of your "network" as you claim it be, then how do you know they were "allegedly hacked"?

I have not seen anyone from Hostress mention this yet only that something happened and data was lost.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 29, 2015)

William said:


> What good? The oversold nodes, the oversold network, the oversold everything? I see zero good with any CVPS brand (and yes, i am a customer since over a year now, on multiple brands, which ALL degraded massively since purchase)


William,

CVPS is not oversold at all. We stopped this years ago. Please PM your account information so I can verify your actually a client of ChicagoVPS.



AuroraZero said:


> I have just one question for @CVPS_Chris If this company is *NOT* a part of your "network" as you claim it be, then how do you know they were "allegedly hacked"?
> 
> I have not seen anyone from Hostress mention this yet only that something happened and data was lost.


I spoke to Tom on the phone. Im guessing he is in the process of sending out an RFO or has already. I have no idea what has been said, but it was indeed a hack.


----------



## Munzy (Jun 29, 2015)

CVPS_Chris said:


> William,
> 
> CVPS is not oversold at all. We stopped this years ago. Please PM your account information so I can verify your actually a client of ChicagoVPS.
> 
> I spoke to Tom on the phone. Im guessing he is in the process of sending out an RFO or has already. I have no idea what has been said, but it was indeed a hack.



Psss, chris, answer my ticket and let me fly and be free from your mess


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 30, 2015)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Yet another lie. But it is expected from you and the handful of others that like to bad mouth my brands. It was said in tickets that there was a change, which is hiding nothing.


Sigh. Are you being for real? First of all, _you_ are the one here who has a history of lies, not me. Second,  A response to tickets is not a 'disclosure', and didn't even state ChicagoVPS, just 'new management'.

I've provided proof for my claim that you're lying. Where's yours?



CVPS_Chris said:


> Get over it, and move on. I have. I learned from my mistakes and antics in the past and have been running a clean and mature business for quite some time now.


As evidenced by the fact that you're still making unsupported claims about others lying, and still weren't sufficiently transparent about your acquisition of BlueVM. Exactly as you'd been before. Right.

Meet the new Chris, same as the old Chris, just with a bit less arrogance!


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 30, 2015)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Yet another lie. But it is expected from you and the handful of others that like to bad mouth my brands. *It was said in tickets that there was a change*, which is hiding nothing.


I'm assuming that the change mentioned in the tickets was the elimination of A records for the bluevm.com domain 




> dig bluevm.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 



> # dig www.bluevm.com
> 
> ; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-9-Debian <<>> www.bluevm.com
> 
> ...





> It's not just you! http://www.bluevm.com looks down from here.
> 
> Check another site?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 30, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> Meet the new Chris, same as the old Chris, just with a bit less arrogance!


That's because it's not Chris at all - simply someone posting for him.  Grammatical acuity and speech patterns are nearly as helpful as fingerprints for identifying individuals;  or as is relevant here, identifying when someone is not who they claim to be.


----------



## William (Jun 30, 2015)

> CVPS is not oversold at all. We stopped this years ago. Please PM your account information so I can verify your actually a client of ChicagoVPS.


No, i will not send you my account information - This suffices as proof:

http://i.imgur.com/z61fRG1.png


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 30, 2015)

William said:


> No, i will not send you my account information - This suffices as proof:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/z61fRG1.png


That means nothing to me. Why did you cut off the dates?


----------



## Kalam (Jun 30, 2015)

CVPS_Chris said:


> That means nothing to me. Why did you cut off the dates?


Probably because you could figure out who he was from the dates... duh?


----------



## William (Jun 30, 2015)

Kalam said:


> Probably because you could figure out who he was from the dates... duh?


Exactly. All of them are within May.


----------

